# كاريكاتير



## tamav maria (6 يوليو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

*حلووين قووي كلهم

وخصوصا الرقاصه الزملكويه

تسلم ايديكي نيتا​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههه


شكرا 
للكاريكاتير 

الرائع جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههه
حلووووين 
ميرسى ياقمر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
حلووةين اوى يا نيتا
شكراااا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حلوين


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

كده هنخسر بعض يا نيتا

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (7 يوليو 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يلغو المناهج الدراسية كلها
هههههه كاركتير جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قووي كلهم​*
> 
> *وخصوصا الرقاصه الزملكويه*​
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي نيتا*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههه​
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *حلووووين *
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر *​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلووةين اوى يا نيتا
> شكراااا​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوين


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> كده هنخسر بعض يا نيتا​
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​


 


ليه حبيبة قلبي 
انت زمالكاويه ولا ايه


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يلغو المناهج الدراسية كلها
> هههههه كاركتير جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

_حلوين اوى_
_شكراا كتيير نيتا
تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

اشكركك سالفيشن 
لمشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*كتيرررررررر حلويين يا نيتاااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## tamav maria (11 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *كتيرررررررر حلويين يا نيتاااااااا*
> 
> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*


 

اشكرك كليمو
للمشاركه الرائعه


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يوليو 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا جميل الصور تحفففففففه تفتس من الضحك وبزات بتاعت....المذاكره دى...


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> شكرا يا جميل الصور تحفففففففه تفتس من الضحك وبزات بتاعت....المذاكره دى...


 
thank you 
dodo


----------

